# Lapiere Zesty mit vorne 27,5" Rädern



## Kirschi0 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein 514er MY2012 und überlege mir neue Laufräder zu besorgen. Da in letzter Zeit immer mehr 27,5" AM und Enduros auf den markt kommen, überlege ich eine Mischbereigung mit 26" hinten, und 27,5" vorne zu machen.
Diese Reifen sollten in der Gabel platz haben, und die etwas höhere Front kann man ja mit den Distanzringen beim Vorbau vorhalten können.


Mich würde Eure meinung dazu interessieren, vielleicht hat ja schon jemand damit experimentiert?


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Juni 2013)

du wirst damit mit sicherheit die klettereigenschaften des bikes negativ beeinflussen. willst du mit den spacern voren noch höher hinaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirschi0 (14. Juni 2013)

nein, nicht höher hinaus. das Zesty hat orig. ca2cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau.
Diese könnte ich einfach raußnehmen, und ober den vorbau geben.
Weiters hat es einen Vorbau mit +8°, denn kann man auch umdrehen.

Meine Rechnung wäre also wie folgt:
27,5" Räder           + 1,9 (3,8mm / 2 da nur 1x derRadius zählt, die Andere Seite verschwindet in der Gabel)
Spacer nach oben  - 2mm
=Status nach umbau ~ 0mmm

Aber damit würde ich ja trotzdem die Geometrie ändern, und mehr von Hinten treten.
Kann leider nicht einschätzen ob das spürbar ist, Aber die 2cm kommen mir nicht wirlich groß vor,
vorallem, weil der Lenker ja auf der selben höhe bleibt.


----------



## nf2 (14. Juni 2013)

Die Geometrieänderungen durch das 650B Vorderrad kannst du ja durch die burgtec offset Dämpferbuchsen wieder ausgleichen. 2cm mehr Gabeleinbauhöhe wirst du ansonsten am Lenkwinkel und vor allem Sitzwinkel schon merken. Finde das Projekt aber sehr interessant und habe auch schön öfter dran rumüberlegt. Welche 650B-kompatible Gabel willst du denn verwenden?


----------



## fritzejoergel (17. Juni 2013)

hallo zesty gemeinde,

habe auch überlegt ob ich in mein 714er von 2010 ne 27,5 Pike einbaue, hinten würde ich 26 lassen.
meine frage an euch,kann man eine tapered gabel in den geraden gabelschaft des zestys einbauen,und wenn ja dann wie?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





über anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen, gruß ralf


----------



## Drae (26. Juni 2013)

Grundsätzlich ist das ein überaus interessantes Thema!

Ich fahr zwar ein Froggy, aber spiele auch schon eine ganze Weile mit dem Gedanken.
Vorteile liegen ganz klar beim überrollen von Hindernissen bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten.
Nachteile bei der Trägheit wenns schnell bergab geht und evtl bei der Optik.

Die Geo ist kein Problem! Ich gleiche z.B. die +2cm Durchmesser durch -2cm Federweg aus, beim Zesty isses wie oben beschrieben mit Spacern machbar.

Meine Wahl in Sachen Gabel wäre ganz klar die Pike 650B... Auch fürs Zesty!

Ich würd zugern mal das Setup sehn, weil das Aussehn meine einzige Sorge ist.... ^^


----------



## zymnokxx (26. August 2014)

Denke, das sollte ohne Probleme gehen! Bei Liteville habe ich schon einige 26''-27,5''-Umbauten gesehen. Gibts nun schon Erfahrungsberichte? Ich wollte mir auch mal ein 69er aufbauen (26''-29'') aufbauen. Ist dann aber an der Gabel (bzw. dem Geldbeutel) gescheitert.


----------

